# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Je mag de hormonen van je kind afremmen

## Leontien

> Een lesbisch koppel uit Californië remt de hormonen van hun 11-jarige zoon af opdat het kind de vrije keuze krijgt zijn ware geslacht te achterhalen. Op die manier wordt zijn puberteit uitgesteld en heeft hij meer tijd om deze beslissing te nemen.


HLN

*Stelling: Je mag de hormonen van je kind afremmen, zodat het later zijn/haar geslacht kan bepalen.* 

Het blijkt dat dit stel dit besloten hebben omdat hun kind in het verleden zijn genitaliën wilde verminken. Hij is nog geen puber en juist in de puberteit kan hij van gedachten veranderen. 

Ben jij het eens met deze stelling of juist niet?

----------


## Aloisius

Tegen!!!

----------


## ppolleke

Absoluut Not Done.
Ieder kind dat (nog) geen puberteit heeft doorgemaakt kan absoluut helemaal niks beslissen wat het wel of niet zal willen doen en/of worden.

Zulke ouders zijn duidelijk zelf helemaal de kluts kwijt en lijken het kind volledig te willen beinvloeden. Het tegenovergestelde van wat zij zelf beweren.

Enkel in hoogst uitzonderlijke genetische aandoeningen kan een dokter in samenspraak met de ouders beslissen de puberteit uit te stellen en dan enkel om het leven van het 'kind' te proberen redden.

Alle andere gevallen NEEN
 :EEK!:

----------


## floris

nee dat moet je niet doen, de mens komt er zelf wel achter of hij lesbies of homo is.
het lijkt me meer dat de ouders hiermee een probleem hebben.

dus gewoon met rust laten.

----------


## ikke64

Belachelijk. Ik heb niets tegen homosexueelen. Maar hier krijg ik het gevoel van protopotten en dat gaat me te ver.

----------


## christel1

Ik had het gisteren ook gelezen in de krant, vind het gewoon niet kunnen wat die mensen doen.... Ik ben zeker geen homofoob maar dit gaat er echt over. Het is een jongen en moet zijn weg nog vinden in het leven, als hij alleen maar het evenbeeld krijgt voorgeschoteld van een lesbisch koppel kan het wel zijn dat hij verward is geraakt en een verkeerd eigenbeeld krijgt. Hopelijk gaat die jongen wel naar school en krijgt hij geen thuisonderwijs zodat hij toch met de realiteit te maken krijgt pfff

----------


## soestdijk

Ik vind dit echt schandalig en nog schandelijker is het feit dat ze die hormonen blijkbaar via een arts? of apotheek? verkregen hebben.

----------


## Hypoliet

Ik vind dat toch erg kunstmatig. In die materie moet je de natuur haar gang laten gaan vind ik

----------


## gossie

Sorry, maar hier moet ik wel op reageren. Dit is echt van de zotte.
Die jongen kan in zijn pubertijd ook reageren wat hij wilt zijn. Dus geen hormoonremmers. Sorry, maar die ouders zijn echt gek, dan ben ik op dit moment "prettig gestoord" :Confused:

----------


## ikke64

Dit vind ik nu kindermishandeling. De overheid zou in deze zaak moeten ingrijpen.

----------


## nicxx

Mijn god, hoe halen ze het zich in hun hoofd. Laat kinderen al hun fases in hun leventje vooral meemaken. Dit hoort bij het opgroeien. Misschien doen de ouders er goed aan om zelf eens hulp te zoeken. Ik vraag me af welke arts hierin meegaat!

----------


## ikke64

En wat is het uiteindelijke resultaat als ze met die hormoon behandeling stoppen. De ontwikkeling heeft toch jaren stil gestaan........ Eigenlijk wil ik er niet over na denken.

----------


## jansmit

Erg moeilijk om daar zonder verdere details een mening over te kunnen vormen.
Als het alleen de beslissing van de ouders is, dient het te worden verworpen.
Indien het op aanraden en onder begeleiding van een psycholoog of psychiater wordt uitgevoerd zou het bij hoge uitzondering kunnen worden overwogen. 
Vergeet niet dat het ook in Europa, Nederland inbegrepen in zeer speciale gevallen wordt toegepast

----------


## ikke64

Uit de info die Leontien verstrekt gaat het om het uitstellen van de puberteit. 
Opsluiten dit soort ouders. Of in ieder geval de kinderen plaatsen bij mensen met gezond verstand.

----------

